# Bicornuate Uterus and twins in right horn, HELP????



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi 

I am currently 12 weeks pregnant with twins, and have been to see my Consultant today who i have to say was very thorough. She has decided that because my twins are in the right horn of my bicornuate uterus that she need to monitor me closely.

My only worry now is that she is worried about the pregnancy !!!! She wants me to come back for a scan next week at 13 weeks then she will rescan me every week to 4 weekly dependant on how things are going!!! I am so worried, have you midwives had any experience of this??

Many Thanks
Sarah x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's just to make sure that your uterus is stretching, as sometimes there can be a few problems with bicornate uterus.  It's good that they are monitoring you closely, as they will be able to deal with any thing that they are concerned about as and when the need arises,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Emilycaitlin

Thankyou for you reply, I am also still bleeding. I started bleeding at 11+1 weeks, had one episode of fresh red blood at 11+1 and ever since I have been passing small amounts of brown blood. Can you tell me is this normal with a bicornuate uterus, the left side where the twins aren't has a full lining and i think they are hoping the twins will fill out into this side

Many Thanks
Sarah x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Any bleeding in pregnancy isn't normal, however brown blood is usually more reassuring, as it's old blood.  I see you have a scan in 3 days, but if you have any more bleeding before then, give them a ring, as they may want to fit you in earlier,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

